# Freestyle Libre problems



## Charliecat (Mar 27, 2019)

Hey again,

I have been using the Freestyle Libre for 6 weeks. I applied a new sensor this afternoon and noticed a thick smear of blood on the outside oozing from the central hub after application. I asume the applicator needle hit a blood vessel on the way in. 

Anyway, the sensor seemed to work after the usual hour's wait. I read the sensor again before bed and it read 5.7 - OK. But the trend over the previous 3 hours indicated that I'd been in a hypo state - it had gone as low as 2.8. This was obviously a nonsense as I had suffered no symptoms whatsoever.

I then used my old Accuchek meter and my BG was 13. I know the sensor is not measuring actual blood and lags about 15 minutes behind the real BG reading, but a 7 point difference??

It seems to me that the sensor is not operating correctly. I have contacted Abbott and am awaiting their response.

Meanwhile, has anyone else experienced something similar? I must say it makes me wonder about consistent accuracy.

Thanks.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi @Charliecat 
I have had a few ‘bleeders’, but if anything they have been more accurate.

The discrepancy you have in you BG compared to the Libre seems a bit extreme.  However I do find that my sensors misbehave for a good 24 hours before settling, so to avoid the wastage if a day, I tend to insert the new one a day before I need it, to give it time to settle before activating it.

I have found Abbott always very helpful.  They often ask for at least three BG readings that have been ‘out’, and also ask me to return the sensor when they replace them.

You may find that tomorrow the sensor is more settled.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 28, 2019)

It’s happened to me a couple of times too.  LikeSB2015 except for one occasion they were more accurate but took a day or two to settle down.  
I’ve never had one as far out as yours though.  If you contacted Abbott by email, I suggest you phone them as some people have reported that they  never replied.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 28, 2019)

I agree with LJC about hit w. To contact Abbot.  I have never had a reply to an email, but always had excellent service on the phone.


----------



## Charliecat (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks to everyone. Apparently I've been reading Lo all night and am in a dire hypo now.

Interesting that others have had bleeders and your experiences are really useful. I used to double check readings when I started, but as they were all within spitting distance of each other, stopped. Shouldn't have so much faith in technology, but was so keen to stop the decades of ritualised blood-letting!

Will call Abbot this morning. Mailed them last night as it was very late. Useful to hear they hardly acknowledge emails.

Thanks again.


----------



## Robin (Mar 28, 2019)

Charliecat said:


> Will call Abbot this morning. Mailed them last night as it was very late. Useful to hear they hardly acknowledge emails.


I had reason to contact them last week, and used the ‘Contact us’ box on the website. (It wasn’t anything urgent, and I just couldn’t face going through the phone options and being held in a queue). I got an acknowledgement straight way, and a sensible reply within a couple of hours!


----------



## Charliecat (Mar 28, 2019)

Phoned Abbott this morning and got through without a hitch. Problem solved efficiently and awating replacement sensor. Excellent service.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 28, 2019)

Charliecat said:


> Phoned Abbott this morning and got through without a hitch. Problem solved efficiently and awating replacement sensor. Excellent service.


That’s god to hear.


----------

